# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Quick Monkey Bread

## pgvoutdoors

This is a tasty bread that's great for breakfast on a cold morning at the cabin.

You can make your favorite biscuit dough but the quick way is to use store bought buttermilk biscuit dough. (3) tubes

Separate the biscuits and cut them into four pieces each.

Put (1) cup of sugar and (2) teaspoons of cinnamon in a Ziploc bag.

Butter a Bundt pan and set aside.

Place 6-8 pieces of the biscuits in the bag and shake well to cover with the sugar.

Place pieces in the pan but do not press them in.

Continue coating the dough pieces in batches until all have been coated and placed in the pan.

Take (1/2 cup) of the left over sugar and cinnamon mixture and place it in a small sauce pan. Add (1/2 cup) brown sugar and (1 cup) butter. Bring just to a boil and remove from heat.

Drizzle mixture over the biscuit dough and bake for 30-40 minutes in a oven at 350 degrees fahrenheit.

Remove from oven and let stand for ten minutes and then turn the pan over on a plate. Serve while warm.

This works best in a Bundt pan but can be done in a bread pan.

Kids love it and so will you.

----------


## esp

great recipe! can't wait to try it

----------


## Rick

Thanks, Phil. That went into my recipe file. I'll try this out Tuesday morning for camp breakfast!!!!!

----------


## your_comforting_company

Yep. went in my recipe list too. I love monkey bread.. but I didn't see the 1 cup of monkey in the ingredient list (just teasing). Looks like a really good one for camp breakfast. Thanks!

----------

